#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Laos Forum >  >  > Laos Questions >  >  Laos innoculations advice, please?

## JibTeenuc

;
Hi (first post here and have searched the forums but to no avail).

Sorry if this has been posted before but could someone please advise me whether or not I should have any inoculations prior to visiting Laos (and which ones, if so)?

Depending upon what site I go to, I'm advised to get all ruddy sorts (Hapatitis A, B and F; Cholera; Polio; Malaria; Dengue Fever; Chicken Pox; Small Pox; Girlie-pox; Black Death; Influenza; Common Cold; Hay Fever; Gout; Ingrowing Toenails; etc., etc.)

Could someone please help as, whilst I don't want to either die horribly or live forever but in dire pain, neither do I like taking drugs or having needles jabbed into me unless it's pretty necessary (also, there is the cost issue - quite considerable in my part of the world).

So I would be really grateful for any advice offered.

Thanks in advance.

Jib. :Smile:

----------


## can123

Read and decide for yourself :

NaTHNaC | Laos: Country Information

----------


## JibTeenuc

> Read and decide for yourself :


Thank you for the brilliant link but I'm a simple soul without a PhD (which I think is a requirement to decipher the information contained therein).

I was hoping for some more down to earth, easily understandable and digestible advice, from those "in the know" - such as yourself (I'm assuming).

Maybe I misunderstood the purpose of the TeakDoor site.

Is it one of those "If you need to ask a question, you must be a dumb SOB" type of sites or was it originally set up to offer genuine help to newbies such as myself and simply lost its way?

Thanks anyway for bothering to reply but, unless someone else is willing to offer a more simple answer (to a question which, at the end of the day, ain't that difficult), I'll have to seek help elsewhere or have all the jabs.

Jib.

----------


## blue

most people are in bed in Asia
wait a while and you might get some more  answers ..

----------


## JibTeenuc

> most people are in bed in Asia
> wait a while and you might get some more  answers ..


Cheers.

Hope you're right. :Smile:

----------


## Simon43

Vaccinations are rather 'old-hat', a bit like using a high street travel agent to book your hotel and plane tickets...

Unless you are going to spend your time deep in the Lao jungle (Japanese Encep.), or deep in some ladyboy's arse (hep.), I doubt that you need to have any vaccinations.  I never bother for my trips to Laos, and I've ... er ... never got hep, yet.

Dengue has no vaccination, and that is one to avoid, primarily by running as fast as fcuk if you see a massive black/white mosquito coming at you during daylight hours.  Malaria medication tends to send you high and dillusional, so could be well worth considering.

Simon

----------


## JibTeenuc

> Vaccinations are rather 'old-hat', a bit like using a high street travel agent to book your hotel and plane tickets...
> 
> Unless you are going to spend your time deep in the Lao jungle (Japanese Encep.), or deep in some ladyboy's arse (hep.), I doubt that you need to have any vaccinations.  I never bother for my trips to Laos, and I've ... er ... never got hep, yet.
> 
> Dengue has no vaccination, and that is one to avoid, primarily by running as fast as fcuk if you see a massive black/white mosquito coming at you during daylight hours.  Malaria medication tends to send you high and dillusional, so could be well worth considering.
> 
> Simon


Thanks, Simon.

That's all I'm asking for - advice such as you offer.

I had all my jabs 10 years ago before going to LOS and everyone since has told me I need not have bothered. Never having been to Laos before, I just wondered if the same applies or whether or not I should get protection.

I don't wanna get sick but I don't wanna pump stuff into my body that's not needed, is all (apart from nicotene, caffeine and a little alcohol, I don't particularly like drugs of any sort - but  subscribe _to a "_live and let live" attitude towards those that do).

Thanks again.

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

Don't bother with taking any drugs.

Just watch out for the stripy mosquitos in the day time - there aren't that many any way.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

I live in the Philippines (16 years) and before that 6 in LOS, including 2 on the Thai-Cambodian border. I have also traveled all over the area. I don't think you need anything. I took doxycyclin daily as a malaria prevention when I was on the Cambodian border and inside Cambodia, but those were really heavy malaria zones - I have no idea if it did any good; it does play hell with your liver, however. Loads of dengue in the Philippines - never took anything for it. Avoid mosquitoes - it's easy to do as they're big enough to fuck chickens standing flatfooted. Unless you're going to be in the bush, or working in slums, you should be fine without any of that crap in your system.

I would add that I quite agree with those posters who have said you need to make your own decisions, based on educated medical advice, on issues involving your health. My comments are also colored by the fact that I have lived in Asia for 40 years, and have either had, or am immune, to lots of the stuff floating around out here. If you are a first-time or occasional traveler only, your system may well be quite different.

----------


## can123

> Thank you for the brilliant link but I'm a simple soul without a PhD (which I think is a requirement to decipher the information contained therein).


You should not expect other people to make decisions relating to your health. There are a few idiots on this forum who would take delight in giving you bad advice. Make the effort to read that link, understand its contents and act appropriately.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^That's the OP you're quoting above your post, not me.

----------


## fryatuck

> Originally Posted by can123
> 
> 
> Read and decide for yourself :
> 
> 
> Thank you for the brilliant link but I'm a simple soul without a PhD (which I think is a requirement to decipher the information contained therein).
> 
> I was hoping for some more down to earth, easily understandable and digestible advice, from those "in the know" - such as yourself (I'm assuming).
> ...


Asia - Travel Vaccines and Malaria Prophylaxis
http://www.traveldoctor.co.uk/asia.htm#2nda

Hi Jib,
Here's a site that is easier to understand, but you and only you can make the decision as to whether you have any vaccinations or medical drugs for prevention, based on your own circumstances. 
Good luck and enjoy the trip

----------


## JibTeenuc

Thanks to everyone for being kind enough to offer guidance.

For what it's worth, I've contacted my quack who has confirmed that in 2005 I had inoculations against the Happytitearse bugs, Typhoid and MMR (Measels/Mumps and Rubella), I also seem to recall Polio being included. I'm sticking close to "Tourist" spots (not competing with David Attenborough or ow't). I don't want to go down the Malaria-prevention route but wondered if I should get any boosters for those I have had and also, should I consider Cholera-prevention?

Many thanks. :Smile:

----------


## can123

> ^That's the OP you're quoting above your post, not me.


Sorry, this was due to a forum malfunction and not due to any mischief on my part. Such a thing has happened once before.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Jib: Cholera shot and a few boosters can't hurt - and then you'll be good to go just about anywhere for a few years or more.

----------


## Breny

^ Good advice.

----------


## jamescollister

Don't say where you are from, but OZ give most of the needles you need as standard . I live smack up on the land border with Lao. Took our kids to the Doc who specialists in tropical bad things. Only thing he recommend was sleep under a net and have a good mosquito repelent when out in real jungle. Eldest turns 5 shortly never had any problems. Biggest fear would be motorbikes. Jim

----------


## Troy

I would recommend the following jabs:

1. Tetanus...a must IMO
2. Typhoid ...a must IMO
3. Cholera...probably a good idea if you are getting injections anyway
4. Hepatitis A&B ...Drink bottled water...and risk the 'fresh water food' unless staying long term
5. Malaria...No ... not unless you are going to really infectious areas. The drugs are almost as bad as the disease (IMO)
6. Dengue Fever... No Vacc's...not nice...but unlikely..Stay away from Newcastle Supporting Mossies....
7 Jap Enc....again unlikely and not worth it...

----------


## nedwalk

agree DENGUE is a bastard..i took all precautions and the bastards still got me, its just one of them things, depends on where you are and what you do

----------


## Phuketrichard

haven't had any shots since i left the peace corps in Africa in 1981 and been in Asia since 83.

Have had Dengue, ( nothing u can take to prevent it or to help ya after u get it, other than rest and water) , malaria, ( more than Once), not to mention various other things like stomach problems and kidney stones ( they were a BITCH)

----------


## Vientianeboy

Troy's advice is good. I would suggest Heb A and B shots as well.

----------

